# A beginner



## panit5 (Jun 4, 2020)

Hello all,


As a new member of this forum and a beginner in drawing, may I ask for your opinions and critiques of my portrait drawing? Also the right armrest in my chair drawing seems a bit off. I find it difficult to use the sight measure technique. Do you have any suggestions?


Numerous thanks!​


----------



## panit5 (Jun 4, 2020)

*Advice*



panit5 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> 
> As a new member of this forum and a beginner in drawing, may I ask for your opinions and critiques of my portrait drawing? Also the right armrest in my chair drawing seems a bit off. I find it difficult to use the sight measure technique. Do you have any suggestions?
> ...


Would anyone please tell me if my drawing is up to scratch or it is well below par?

Many thanks!


----------



## LeeTuck (Mar 23, 2020)

panit5 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> 
> As a new member of this forum and a beginner in drawing, may I ask for your opinions and critiques of my portrait drawing? Also the right armrest in my chair drawing seems a bit off. I find it difficult to use the sight measure technique. Do you have any suggestions?
> ...


your artwork is just fine... maybe u can try scribble sketch. its more unique and fresh. for example like this one that i took from https://vincelow.com.my/


----------



## Steve Neul (Jul 28, 2020)

Looks good to me.


----------



## panit5 (Jun 4, 2020)

Thanks!:smile:


----------

